# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه ی رشته های کارشناسی علوم پزشکی

## Afsoon_chashman

برا رشته هایی مث پرستاری یا هوشبری و اینا
آزاد تهران و پردیس شهید بهشتی شهریه ی کدومشون بیشتره؟
توی سایت پردیس بهشتی ک زده بود ورودیای 94 ترمی حدودا 2و300
اما آزاد نمیدونم ترمی چقده؟ البته تهران
کسی میدونه؟ کدوم کمتر و کدوم بیشتره؟
مرسی اه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## likeastatue

من ورودی دیدم کلا1.5 میدادن :/
فک کنم ورودی92بودن 
سال به سال یه چیزی میذارن روش امسال هم احتمالا بشه سه ت :Yahoo (117): 
ترم یک همون 2 و خورده ای در میاد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## asas

من نمیدونم ولی یکی از دوستام هست که اونم نمیدونه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

خب میگم دقیقا تهران چقده
بعد بین آزاد و پردیس کدوم کمتره

----------


## asas

> خب میگم دقیقا تهران چقده
> بعد بین آزاد و پردیس کدوم کمتره


حب کاملا مشخصه که ازاد از پردیس ارزونتره
ولی یهتره که بدونی ازاد هم پردیس داره. اما منظور تو پردیس دولتی بوده

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> حب کاملا مشخصه که ازاد از پردیس ارزونتره
> ولی یهتره که بدونی ازاد هم پردیس داره. اما منظور تو پردیس دولتی بوده


پردیس ملی 2و300 زده برا ترم اول.اما من شنیدم امسال ازاد 2ونیم گرفته.کی میگه آزاد ارزون تره؟ پردیس آزاد ک خیلی بیشتره .آره منظورم پردیس ملی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

http://www.iautmu.ac.ir/New/education_new/mali10.pdf
اینجا خوده دانشگاه آزاد شهریه پرستاری تهرانو زده 2و600
بعد اینم شهریه پریتاری پردیس شهید بهشتیه  جمعش میشه 2و300

چطور میگی آزاد کمتره؟

----------


## asas

> پردیس ملی 2و300 زده برا ترم اول.اما من شنیدم امسال ازاد 2ونیم گرفته.کی میگه آزاد ارزون تره؟ پردیس آزاد ک خیلی بیشتره .آره منظورم پردیس ملی


خب پردیس دولتی رو زده 2 و 300 ولی آزاد رو شنیدی!!!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> خب پردیس دولتی رو زده 2 و 300 ولی آزاد رو شنیدی!!!


اون بالا گذاشتم
الان تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد دیدم .

----------


## asas

> اون بالا گذاشتم
> الان تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد دیدم .


میشه بگی چطور حساب کردی پردیس دولتی شده 2 و 300؟؟؟؟
ظاهرا اشتباه حساب میکنی خواهر. باید ضربدر تعداد واحد ها هم بکنیااااااا

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> میشه بگی چطور حساب کردی پردیس دولتی شده 2 و 300؟؟؟؟


درست میگی جمعش میهش 2میلیون و 160 تومن. ارزون تر!!!!

----------


## asas

> درست میگی جمعش میهش 2میلیون و 160 تومن. ارزون تر!!!!


نه خانوم.باز اشتباه میکنی.حواست باشه این شهریه رو برای یه واحد گفته.مثلا واحد تئوری خودش چند واحده که اینجا فقط قیمت یه واحد رو نوشته

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> نه خانوم.باز اشتباه میکنی.حواست باشه این شهریه رو برای یه واحد گفته.مثلا واحد تئوری خودش چند واحده که اینجا فقط قیمت یه واحد رو نوشته


 :Yahoo (21): 
خودش نوشته شهریه ی نیم سال جمعشم زده
نمیدونم چرا تو هر تاپیکی ک من میدم تو دقیقا یدفه پیدات میشه یه چیزی برعکس من بگی.من بگم اره تو بگی نه.
باشه تو درست میگی

----------


## asas

> خودش نوشته شهریه ی نیم سال جمعشم زده
> نمیدونم چرا تو هر تاپیکی ک من میدم تو دقیقا یدفه پیدات میشه یه چیزی برعکس من بگی.من بگم اره تو بگی نه.
> باشه تو درست میگی


من کی اومدم تو هر تاپیکی که تو زدی حرف زدم؟
باشه اصلا دیگه چیزی نمیگم.سوال کرده بودی جواب دادم.دیگه هم هر تاپیکی شما بزنی من چیزی نمیگم اصلا.
اگه میخوای حرف خودت باشه پس سوال هم نکن اصلا.

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> من کی اومدم تو هر تاپیکی که تو زدی حرف زدم؟
> باشه اصلا دیگه چیزی نمیگم.سوال کرده بودی جواب دادم.دیگه هم هر تاپیکی شما بزنی من چیزی نمیگم اصلا.
> اگه میخوای حرف خودت باشه پس سوال هم نکن اصلا.


 دقیقا برو فعالیتاتو نگاه کن همه فعالیتات در جواب پستای منه و همیشه هم یه چیز برعکس من میگی.ممنون میشم نظر ندی چون همه حرفات یه جوری حالت لجبازی داره و انگار میخوای آدمو دس بندازی

----------


## asas

> دقیقا برو فعالیتاتو نگاه کن همه فعالیتات در جواب پستای منه و همیشه هم یه چیز برعکس من میگی.ممنون میشم نظر ندی چون همه حرفات یه جوری حالت لجبازی داره و انگار میخوای آدمو دس بندازی


اگر هم تاپیک های تو رو جواب دادم اتفاقی بوده.من معذرت میخوام . ولی از بقیه بپرس شهریه کدوم بیشتره اگه جواب من رو تایید کردن میشه برداشت کرد که قصدم لجبازی نبوده.خدانگهدار

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شهر های دیگه 2700شده هزینه ی ترم اول 94...

برای تهران3200شنیدم...مطمین نیستم...

----------


## mahsa92

دوستم ورودي پرستاري ازاد زاهدان ٩٤ مازاد
ترمي ٤ميليون ميده

----------


## mehdi.m

> برا رشته هایی مث پرستاری یا هوشبری و اینا
> آزاد تهران و پردیس شهید بهشتی شهریه ی کدومشون بیشتره؟
> توی سایت پردیس بهشتی ک زده بود ورودیای 94 ترمی حدودا 2و300
> اما آزاد نمیدونم ترمی چقده؟ البته تهران
> کسی میدونه؟ کدوم کمتر و کدوم بیشتره؟
> مرسی اه


آزاد ورودی جدید ها شهریه ثابت  حدود 2 تومنه.البته تا 4 سال به بهانه های مختلف همینجوور اضافه میشه.بویژه2 ترم آخر

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> دوستم ورودي پرستاري ازاد زاهدان ٩٤ مازاد
> ترمي ٤ميليون ميده


منم مازاد زاهدان آوردم نرفتم.چ خبره ترمی 4تومن مگه تهرانه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> برا رشته هایی مث پرستاری یا هوشبری و اینا
> آزاد تهران و پردیس شهید بهشتی شهریه ی کدومشون بیشتره؟
> توی سایت پردیس بهشتی ک زده بود ورودیای 94 ترمی حدودا 2و300
> اما آزاد نمیدونم ترمی چقده؟ البته تهران
> کسی میدونه؟ کدوم کمتر و کدوم بیشتره؟
> مرسی اه


آزاد تهران غیر تهران نداره فرمول محاسبه شهریه یکسان هست
فکر کنم اون هم حدود 2 2.5 در میاد باز اگر خواستید از بچه ها میپرسم میگم

----------


## rezagmi

> منم مازاد زاهدان آوردم نرفتم.چ خبره ترمی 4تومن مگه تهرانه


باز ربطی به تهران بودن یا نبودن نداره
شهریه مازاد دو برابر عادی هست

----------


## rezagmi

> http://www.iautmu.ac.ir/New/education_new/mali10.pdf
> اینجا خوده دانشگاه آزاد شهریه پرستاری تهرانو زده 2و600
> بعد اینم شهریه پریتاری پردیس شهید بهشتیه  جمعش میشه 2و300
> فایل پیوست 56842
> چطور میگی آزاد کمتره؟


شهریه آزاد رو درست ننوشته
واحد نظری 34 هزار تومن هست
واحد عملی هم انواع مختلفی داره از 80 هزار تا 280 هزار

----------


## rezagmi

> http://www.iautmu.ac.ir/New/education_new/mali10.pdf
> اینجا خوده دانشگاه آزاد شهریه پرستاری تهرانو زده 2و600
> بعد اینم شهریه پریتاری پردیس شهید بهشتیه  جمعش میشه 2و300
> فایل پیوست 56842
> چطور میگی آزاد کمتره؟


پردیس فقط تئوری 20 واحد برداشته باشی حدود 3 و خورده ای میشه شهریه ترم
معلومه آزاد کمتر درمیاد

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> پردیس فقط تئوری 20 واحد برداشته باشی حدود 3 و خورده ای میشه شهریه ترم
> معلومه آزاد کمتر درمیاد


بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## rezagmi

> بیشتر توضیح بده


فرمول محاسبه شهریه:
شهریه ثابت+متغیر
متغیر بر حسب واحد های انتخابی ساخته میشه
مثلا 10 واحد نظری برمیدارین 10 واحد عملی
هرواحد نظری 34 هزار هست برال ما
هر واحد عملی ما رو 80 هزار حساب میکنن مثلا
10*34 میشه 340هزار
10*80میشه 800 هزار
فرضا یک ملیون هم شهریه ثابت باشه
پس جمع مبلغ پرداختی میشه
2ملیون و صد و چهل هزارتومن
تو آزاد نظری عمومی با تخصصی تفاوت قیمت نداره ولی پردیس تفاوت قیمت داره
عملی پردیس رو نمیدونم ولی تو آزاد عملی انواع مختلفی داره که 80هزار 140هزار و 280 هزار به ازای هر واحد بسته به نوع واحد عملی اخذ میشه
ترم یک هم آزاد 100 هزار بعنوان خدمات میاد رو شهریه ی 2 3 هزار تومن هم بیمه میگیره

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ترم یک هم آزاد 100 هزار بعنوان خدمات میاد رو شهریه ی 2 3 هزار تومن هم بیمه میگیره


خوب با این حساب از بین پردیسا پردیس آزاد شهریش کمتره یا پردیس ملی؟

----------


## rezagmi

> خوب با این حساب از بین پردیسا پردیس آزاد شهریش کمتره یا پردیس ملی؟


آزاد عادی از پردیس ارزون تر هست ولی پردیس ملی از پردیس آزاد ارزون تر درمیاد

----------

